# Hives!  Treatment??



## RedRed1 (13 November 2011)

My horse has come up in lots of small lumps (hives), started on her neck, now all over her body, she is eating well and acting her usual self, Temp 38!, ant thing i can give to help??


----------



## jroz (13 November 2011)

If it's not too cold you could wash her off with some treated shampoo in case she has wandered through something that is irritating her skin. I think you can also give her OTC Benadryl, but check with your vet on dosage first as it would depend on her weight, etc.


----------



## popularfurball (13 November 2011)

For anti histamines, I give one tablet per 70-100kg (one is sufficient for a human at that weight.

I too would wash down, and probably run a tonic like global herbs restore to flush out nasties. Thistle is also great for inflammation - my pony hits them out as Soon as her skin starts to flare up.

She could have rolled on an ants nest, could be stress or something she has eaten or fallen on her.


----------



## RedRed1 (13 November 2011)

Thanks guys, just been and checked her, few more lumps and she's a little itchy so will wash in morning. Happy in herself.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 November 2011)

Piriton, no  hard feed and Epsom salts works for us every time.


----------



## Escada2004 (14 November 2011)

Have had the same with my youngster, she has had them for a little while, so ive taken her off hard feed, just having haylage and readigrass and im trying the global herbs restore, my mare does seem to look better when she is cooler so i guess the heat cant help! Im thinking it could be alfalfa with my mare as i have tried changing everything else and it hasnt got any better


----------



## RedRed1 (14 November 2011)

Well all the lumps had gone down alot this morning and she looks alot better this evening, this is all without any treatment, so fingers crossed they go completely


----------



## lutharmartin (26 November 2011)

I see, use cold water for washing the affected area near neck. it will definitely give some relief. contact you veterinary doctor for some antihistamines for hives medical treatment.


----------



## huntley (27 November 2011)

One of ours gets them when he is too hot. Make sure you are not over rugging - it is still very mild.


----------

